# Oil panting value



## Zakfoed (11 mo ago)

Hello, 

I bought this oil painting from a flea market few years ago. I fill in love with it, the moment I saw it. I kept it save for so long cause I used to live alone; but now I'm no more. I kindly want to know its monetary value if possible. 
Thank you


----------



## uncongoals (10 mo ago)

Zakfoed said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought this oil painting from a flea market few years ago. I fill in love with it, the moment I saw it. I kept it save for so long cause I used to live alone; but now I'm no more. I kindly want to know its monetary value if possible.
> Thank you
> ...


Ribera sells. Would you say your interest is solely investing or collecting ?


----------



## Zakfoed (11 mo ago)

uncongoals said:


> Ribera sells. Would you say your interest is solely investing or collecting ?


Investing. I want to sell it


----------

